# What colour eyes do you have?



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

In response to the other topic about blue eyed people and SA.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...contributing-factor-to-social-anxiety-108845/


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I have brown eyes. I wish they had more depth or character to them, but they seem kind of bland to me.
But, yeah, brown.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Brown they look lighter at times for some reason tho..weird.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Black. You have no option for it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

black


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought black was just dark dark brown .
Any way to edit a poll?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Blue.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Blue with a brown rim


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hazel.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Black, even though thats impossible lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Blue/green for me. (Camera couldn't focus too well due to the reflection)


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Light brown, a little hazel at the edges.


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Red?! lolz

Mine are blue but I get bored with them and stick in violet contacts sometimes. I don't see that option here, either, but I know a few people out there have them.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

blue


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I have blue eyes


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hazel.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Greeny Grey, it's a weird colour, but I chose green.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

hazel


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

blue


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I said brown, though they sometimes look hazel.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

blue


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

blue with a tiny ring of yellow around the pupil


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Mostly green, but with a greyish blue ring on the outer edges and gold ring around my pupils.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

brown


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hazel


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

blue


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

A very dark brown. So dark that you can't see my pupil unless you shine a light directly into my eye.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't even know. Sometimes it seem to me they're green, people around me said they're hazel, green and brown.

But Wikipedia says this is green (this is pretty close to my eye colour) and that's the colour I want them to be so that's what I'm going to answer.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine appear black, but when you take a closer look, you'll find that they're a deep, dark brown.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

My left eye is blue. My right eye is blue and brown.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Bluuuuue. Wish I had brown most of the time though.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Annie K said:


> My left eye is blue. My right eye is blue and brown.


So did you vote for both blue and brown? 


Perfectionist said:


> Bluuuuue. Wish I had brown most of the time though.


I'd trade ya if I could. Dark hair + blue eyes = teh sex.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Very dark brown


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

greenish blue


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

My eye color changes from blue to brown .... idky


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Hazel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Blue* - on my mother's side of the family, we are up to seven consecutive children born with blue eyes. I am #5 in that run :lol.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Brown but sometimes I wish they were green lol. I might have to try out those cosmetic contacts.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Black ftw.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Blue-green...ish? Sorta grey?


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Very blue. People always assume I wear those fake colored contacts


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

kiasockmonkey said:


> Red?! lolz


only after a good toke 

Mine are green.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Regular brown


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

blue/grey


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

blue


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Boring brown. My mum has green eyes and my dad has hazel but I got my eye colour from my grandad. I always used to wish I had huge green eyes, or something a bit more interesting/striking than dull brown.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

greeny/yellowish


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Blue


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

tutliputli said:


> Boring brown. My mum has green eyes and my dad has hazel but I got my eye colour from my grandad. I always used to wish I had huge green eyes, or something a bit more interesting/striking than dull brown.


Everyone wants what they don't have. I think of blue as boring because I have them, and brown as pretty because I don't.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Everyone wants what they don't have. I think of blue as boring because I have them, and brown as pretty because I don't.


That's probably true, I bet I'd want brown eyes if I had blue/green eyes. Want to swap?


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dark brown..I like em


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Hazel. But they change to green sometimes (i wish they would stay that way  ) my mom has dark brown and my dad has light green so me and my brother both got hazel.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Boring brown. My mum has green eyes and my dad has hazel but I got my eye colour from my grandad. I always used to wish I had huge green eyes, or something a bit more interesting/striking than dull brown.


My mum has dark brown eyes, my dad has dark brown eyes, their parents had dark brown eyes, everyone in my ethnic group has dark brown eyes. It does get quite boring.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ I think brown eyes are lovely, especially very dark, I just don't like my own


----------



## aranjuez (Sep 28, 2010)

Blue.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Green on the outside, brown in the middle.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

They can look blue or green depending on the lighting. So Hazel it is. 
There is always going to be more people with brown eyes in these polls but in comparison to percentage of "other coloured" eyed people in the general population I bet there are more people with "other" in the SAD population. I say this just because it has been studied to show fair-skinned people tend to be diagnosed it more often.


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah~ Green eyes rule!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

^woah, your eyes are awesome. Assuming that's yours


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine are honey, wait that option is not on the list?

I'm so envious of blue eyes, I think blue eyes are gorgeous!!! I'd get contacts just for the heck of it.


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

becks said:


> ^woah, your eyes are awesome. Assuming that's yours


Yeah, but I do wear Dolly Eye Contacts. :yay


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Zuzu said:


> Yeah, but I do wear Dolly Eye Contacts. :yay


Ah, I was wondering cause it almost looked drawn on. Cool either way.

Here's mine with all the nasty bloodshotness cropped out. Looks pretty creepy disembodied like that. I watching you! waahhh


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

^ pretty!~


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think everyone should post pictures of their disembodied eyeballs.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

tutliputli said:


> I think everyone should post pictures of their disembodied eyeballs.


Another good way to procrastinate.










Cruddy old camera. This is kind of creepy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark brown. And yes I'm full of ****! :duck


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

haha I shouldnt take pics when I first wake up....red eyes + tired looking =


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I have hazel eyes that change between looking more brown and looking more green depending on what I'm wearing and/or the light.
I sometimes wish I had blue eyes though. :/
(That picture is of one of my eyes in the sunlight. It was taken in front of my miniblinds so that's why there's random shadows and stuff in there.)


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

blue

Kustamogen, your eye looks very cool with its variation in color


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Green.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

my eyeball


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

^ wow, thats a cool picture. It almost looks like a painting.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Boring brown. My mum has green eyes and my dad has hazel but I got my eye colour from my grandad. I always used to wish I had huge green eyes, or something a bit more interesting/striking than dull brown.


Brown is a gorgeous color. It is deep and warm-toned.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Blue.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Blue, and a really close photo of my eye.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I'm not gonna post a picture of my eyeball like the rest of you freaks but I will say I've got really light blue eyes and it sucks because they are so sensitive to light that im either squinting or it looks like im crying. It's embarrassing when I have my picture taken outdoors. I have to wear shades all year round.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Blue.

I had a mate in school who had one blue eye and one green eye. Unusual.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

kos said:


> I'm not gonna post a picture of my eyeball like the rest of you freaks but I will say I've got really light blue eyes and it sucks because they are so sensitive to light that im either squinting or it looks like im crying. It's embarrassing when I have my picture taken outdoors. I have to wear shades all year round.


My eyes hurt in the light a lot and I'm pretty much nocturnal. I'm also uncomfortable with eye contact a lot. I was thinking about wearing shades, but I think that would draw attention to it (people don't really walk around with shades on unless it's summer here).

So, don't really know what to do.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

low said:


> I had a mate in school who had one blue eye and one green eye. Unusual.


Yeah it's called Heterochromia iridum. I think it looks pretty awesome on some people


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

hazel


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Brown, I wish they were green. Green is awesome.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Like I said, Black.

I can look right through your soul. :blank


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

mine are a brownish-black tone, The iris almost looks non-existent so my eye color looks black. I'm evil... lol...


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Sometimes they look green and sometimes blue.


----------



## JustDani (Aug 18, 2010)

Hazel. Mostly dark green with a bit light brown around the pupil.

(Btw, hi, everyone... I've posted here a couple of times before, but that was _months_ ago, so... hello again *awkward shuffle*)


----------



## cageoholic (Jan 9, 2011)

I like to think my eyes are an alluring mixture of unbridled insanity and pure S.E.X.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Blue/green


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Green. The closest match to mine is Meli24R.

Emerald is _the_ bomb eye color if I do say so myself, shout out to all my fellow Greens on here. We rock. :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Yes, lucky ******s. :b


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

heroin said:


> Like I said, Black.


:high5

black eyes ftw. there is no option for black eyes! ****


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Blue. Hate 'em. >_<


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Blue/green. Usually they look more green, but sometimes they look like bluish.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Dark blue.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorta a cross between Brown and very dark green. Or 'chestnut green' as someone told me once.

Although she was drunk at the time, she cudda seen the pink panther walkin by and thought he was brown.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Blue, infact i often get told my eyes are a 'piercing blue'. And then someone told me that my eyes were so blue that they are similiar to husky's eyes. Jes, cheers for comparing me to a dog! :roll


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Blue, infact i often get told my eyes are a 'piercing blue'. And then someone told me that my eyes were so blue that they are similiar to husky's eyes. Jes, cheers for comparing me to a dog! :roll


piercing blue is good! makes people look sharp like they can see into your mind, or intelligent, or sexy :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know. My drivers license has said grey for the last 22 years. All I know for sure is they're not brown.

I put up this pic last fall and let others vote, and they couldn't agree on what color my eyes are either.


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

mine's a grey-blue


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

Take a guess :b


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> I don't know. My drivers license has said grey for the last 22 years. All I know for sure is they're not brown.
> 
> I put up this pic last fall and let others vote, and they couldn't agree on what color my eyes are either.


They look light blue to me.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Grey is my favourite eye colour, sadly, mine are a boring medium brown colour. 

I realllly wish I could have yellow/gold eyes, that'd be coooooool.


----------



## zebra00 (Dec 28, 2010)

blue


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

My eyes used to be blue, but now they've turned green.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Blue/green.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

They're brown.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I have grey eyes, but some people say I have blue.









I see you now, my evil eye is watching you.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

My dad says they're hazel, people say they're green, others viewed them as blue. So, I'm just posting a picture.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Visionary said:


> My dad says they're hazel, people say they're green, others viewed them as blue. So, I'm just posting a picture.


They are multi colored.


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I don't know. My drivers license has said grey for the last 22 years. All I know for sure is they're not brown.
> 
> I put up this pic last fall and let others vote, and they couldn't agree on what color my eyes are either.


They look greyish-blue, more grey though. My daughter's eye color is similiar to yours but a little darker. Mine are brown.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a Blue eyes.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Blueish-grey. A bit more on the grey side, I think.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

boring brown


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Brown eyes.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Blue Eyes


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

picture of my eye:blank
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/5623/lalaao.png

but I usually wear brown contacts or blue or gray:boogie


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Green


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Jade18 said:


> picture of my eye:blank
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/5623/lalaao.png
> 
> but I usually wear brown contacts or blue or gray:boogie


What a pretty color!

When my eyes are in shadow they look almost black, but when it's sunny, they're a warm brown color.


----------



## johnmanone (Dec 22, 2010)

green and yellow!


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Literally...my eyes are brown, almost crossing over to light, if you look closely you will see greenish speckles.

Symbolically...I like to believe I carry the colour of eyes that loves deeply


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Green usually, so I'll say green.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

greeny/bluey/greyey... I'm not really sure. I'd post a picture but they're so bloodshot from spending far too much time on the computer that I'd pretty much look like a crack addict.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Greeny brown.

Like a mossy cowpat


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

green


----------



## FrenchGuy (Mar 17, 2011)

Green, and some gray in it.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Blue/green for me. (Camera couldn't focus too well due to the reflection)


Me too.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I'd kill to have green eyes but I have brown


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Some kind of dark blue/grey


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah blueish green
kinda like *this*


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Green.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wish my eyes were this colour  Oh I also wish I could grow facial hair like him too :lol


----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)

Blue


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

brown


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Green.


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

Green.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Blue, green, gray etc are all relatively recent mutations. Originally, everyone had brown eyes, and that colour is still the majority by a large margin today:

http://www.livescience.com/9578-common-ancestor-blue-eyes.html

I have blue eyes, by the way.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

guess


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Boring dark blue, or something.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I have blue/grey eyes. Though, somewhat more grey I think.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Blue.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

All 6 of those options.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Visionary said:


> My dad says they're hazel, people say they're green, others viewed them as blue. So, I'm just posting a picture.


Yours remind me of my own - multicolored. Yours are very pretty!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

brown little poo colored dots in me eyes!


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

greeeeeeeeen


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Brown


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Piercing Brown


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Color*

Dark brown. Most people think my eyes are so scary they're cool... So that's good... I think? *lol* :mushy


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Blue


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Dark dark brown


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

Brown. All Asians have brown eyes (I think, I'm pretty sure). Pretty boring lol.

Everyone else has such beautiful eyes.  Loving the pics!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

rawr


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Hazel, but hubby says that they turn green in the sunlight....*


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

green, I like my own eyes they're so hot.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

multicolored, blue,green,grey,brown. One is often different colors than the other and they change colors depending on season and surroundings so its hard to keep up with hehe.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

heroin said:


> Like I said, Black.
> 
> I can look right through your soul. :blank


Your eyes are not black. I have the same eye color. I can clearly see your pupil. Your eyes are dark brown.

Also, there is no such thing as black eyes, in our species anyway.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

I like this question. Cause I hate the color of my eyes. My eyes look just like most other peoples. Sameness is not really my thing. I decided to buy cosmetic contacts. 

So, what color are my eyes? That depends. Somedays they are bright blue, other days a darker aqua or maybe a yellow. I love my purple and pink eyes. Nothing sexier than a guy with purple eyes, right? ^.^

Who said your eyes could only be one color? You've been lied to.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Brown, because I am full of sh*t.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have pretty brown eyes. Got them from my mom and, thus, our song is "Brown-Eyed Girl".


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Brown is how I was born all over.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Green eyes because other than a small brown ring it's the main color anyway, in fact the picture I will post below is the exact same eye color I have.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-picture-of-your-eyeball-126868/


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

My eyes are a boring shade of the darkest brown known to man. You cant even see my pupil.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

black as I have no soul!

Hazel though. Glad to see it as an option for once.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have blue eyes, but I also clicked red because that would be AWESOME!


----------

